# MM Photos Videos -> MBP -> TV



## PBear (Jun 8, 2018)

I have a MM OSX 10.11.6 running Photos v1.5, a MBP OSX 10.13.5, all networked using an Airport Express v7.6.9. I can watch iTunes movies/videos from my MM when I connect my MBP to our TV using an HDMI cable. What I can't figure out is if I can watch the videos that are in my Photos app. The videos were recorded with our iPad that have been transferred from the iPad to our MM and then deleted from the iPad. Is there a way I can watch the videos in Photos like I can with iTunes movies/videos?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2018)

Do you use iCloud photosharing during your iCloud System Preferences?


----------



## PBear (Jun 9, 2018)

Satcomer said:


> Do you use iCloud photosharing during your iCloud System Preferences?


No, I don't use iCloud. Our internet is slow with low daily data limits.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2018)

The since you offline then look a cheaper home smart NAS from Synology or QNAP! This way all your home pictures can be shared with anyone on your network or better!


----------



## Lovely K (Jul 22, 2018)

Have you heard about the iCloud Photo Library? Its feature helps you sync your photos and be able to watch your photos and videos across all other devices. Just go to your Mac's System Preferences > iCloud, then next to Photos, click Options, and select iCloud Photo Library. It will now start uploading you photos to the iCloud Photo Library. That's the easiest way to view your photos, hope this will help you!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 22, 2018)

The poster has already responded to your suggestion: 

Satcomer said:
Do you use iCloud photosharing during your iCloud System Preferences?
PBear:
No, I don't use iCloud. Our internet is slow with low daily data limits.


----------



## Forgend (Nov 17, 2020)

You need to use good converting tools to view the video


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 17, 2020)

Forgend said:


> You need to use good converting tools to view the video



And that helps how?


----------



## PBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Ay yi yi.. I completely forgot about this. 


Satcomer said:


> The since you offline then look a cheaper home smart NAS from Synology or QNAP! This way all your home pictures can be shared with anyone on your network or better!


I just looked at your suggestions and they look like they might work but, unfortunately their prices are a bit much for me right now.

@Cheryl Thank you.


----------

